# How much to feed.



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Sorry now for asking the question. But I feel like I'm giving tilly to little food. 

Since changing her over to the nature menu (barf) she is loving the food and is gone in 2mins. (unusual for her) 

She is 10.6kgs at the mo was advised to spilt the 300g twice a day. Does this sound right. 

That's 150g per meal. 


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

I don't know about Nature's menu, but would assume it is the same as Natural Instinct who advise 4-6% of body weight while she is still growing, that's 424-636g daily.


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

God if it is the same I'm well over feeding her. I'll have to ask the pet store again. Thanks for help x 


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Jeanie said:


> God if it is the same I'm well over feeding her. I'll have to ask the pet store again. Thanks for help x
> 
> 
> Jeanie &#55357;&#56841;
> http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


If you are giving her 300g you are under feeding not over feeding Jeanie!
my Cocker (adult) weighs around 10kg and she has 300g a day.


----------



## xxxxxxxxhantsmummy (Mar 12, 2012)

My puppy has natures menu and also chicken wings etc, I have a table to work out food if you give me email address will send it to you. Honey is 5kg. 17 weeks and she needs 500g a day. I also have email address for lady there who is so helpful. X


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Oops sorry I ment under feeding. Sorry x 


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Purplemummy said:


> My puppy has natures menu and also chicken wings etc, I have a table to work out food if you give me email address will send it to you. Honey is 5kg. 17 weeks and she needs 500g a day. I also have email address for lady there who is so helpful. X


That would be brilliant. It's 
[email protected]. 




Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## xxxxxxxxhantsmummy (Mar 12, 2012)

Emailed you x


----------



## xxxxxxxxhantsmummy (Mar 12, 2012)

I would guess she needs 555 g a day, do you use frozen nuggets? Think it's about 30 per day x


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Hi got your email. I can't seem to find info on the pack. It's the frozen blocks that I use. I went back into the girl today and ask her to re calculate and she came up with the same figure again. Said its 3% of her body weight. So she worked it out at 300g a day. Told her that I thought it was to little but she said to weigh her in a week and if she has lost weight to up the amount. 
I'm going to research the energy amount there and work it out from the email u sent me. Thanks a million x 😄


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

http://naturesmenu.co.uk/products/Chicken_Nuggets/Frozen_Nuggets/Frozen_Nuggets/
Is this what you are feeding? The feeding guidelines will be for an adult dog, not a growing pup. Pups need 4-6% not 3%. If you are still unsure, I would contact Nature's Menu direct for clarification, a week is a long time to be feeding Tilly half the amount of food she needs.
Hope you manage to sort it out soon :hug:


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

ali-s.j. said:


> http://naturesmenu.co.uk/products/Chicken_Nuggets/Frozen_Nuggets/Frozen_Nuggets/
> Is this what you are feeding? The feeding guidelines will be for an adult dog, not a growing pup. Pups need 4-6% not 3%. If you are still unsure, I would contact Nature's Menu direct for clarification, a week is a long time to be feeding Tilly half the amount of food she needs.
> Hope you manage to sort it out soon :hug:


Thanks for site I have contacted them and waiting on reply. 😏
I also feed her 2chicken wings every second day. Really hope she not starving. 

Will let u know when they contact me. 


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## xxxxxxxxhantsmummy (Mar 12, 2012)

Let me know what they say, they are really helpful x


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Does Tilly eat well? Does she seem hungry, still looking for food after she's eaten?


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi Jeanie

I used to use Nature's Menu frozen blocks and I used to give Biscuit 300g when he was in the 8kg region. So, I would definitely think you need to give Tilly a bit more. Ali is right that the guide is for adult dogs. I guess the best indicator would be to weigh her each week to see if she is still gaining weight and take that as a guide. I would definitely base it on the same rule as NI as the food is very similar.


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

She never did eat well. But since giving her this she seems to eat the portion in once sitting. 😄
She always looks for our food but never her own. 😁

We have noticed in the last 2 days or so she really lazy and tired (not like her) 
Must def be a sign that she's not being fed enough. 😱


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## Rileypoo (Dec 1, 2011)

Jeanie said:


> Sorry now for asking the question. But I feel like I'm giving tilly to little food.
> 
> Since changing her over to the nature menu (barf) she is loving the food and is gone in 2mins. (unusual for her)
> 
> ...


Hi jeanie, hope you and Tilly are doing well?
I came across this as I was searching raw feeding and wondered if any good for you, not sure if this is the same brand you are feeding
http://www.naturediet.co.uk/advicepuppyfeedingguide.html
Xx


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Rileypoo said:


> Hi jeanie, hope you and Tilly are doing well?
> I came across this as I was searching raw feeding and wondered if any good for you, not sure if this is the same brand you are feeding
> http://www.naturediet.co.uk/advicepuppyfeedingguide.html
> Xx


Omg thanks for the post. 

According to this I should be giving her 3 times the amount I'm giving her at the mo. Jesus im really confused. 😰


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi Jeanie,
Remember that each manufacturer will give you different guidelines. From what I have researched with Nature's Menu ( I have fed it to mine when I ran out of their ordered food) you are feeding Tilly the adult amount, and therefore half her daily requirement. In your position, I would increase her food now, and seek confirmation from Nature's Menu. This is their phone number +44 (0)1953 883770 Good luck


----------



## Rileypoo (Dec 1, 2011)

Jeanie said:


> Omg thanks for the post.
> 
> According to this I should be giving her 3 times the amount I'm giving her at the mo. Jesus im really confused. 😰
> 
> ...


I know it is confusing, even the names of the brands, nature diet and natures menu, two different brands with different info. I feel that you need to have a good rough idea but then adjust it to your dog by keeping an eye on their weight and whether they are leaving any/still hungry and by feeling their ribcage. So far I feel I have it right for Riley who is same age as Tilly but even dogs of the same age can be so different like children. As long as the diet is balanced in my opinion 300-400g twice a day would be what I am aiming for. Like anything the more you ask the more people give you differing opinions and the more confusing it all gets!!! Xx


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks for all yer posts. Ye have been very helpful. 
Well everything came to a stand still yesterday as she stayed in my boyfriends parents house last night. 
His dad forgot to feed her the natures menu and fed her their own dogs food instead😳😳



Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## xxxxxxxxhantsmummy (Mar 12, 2012)

Did they reply to your email yet? They are normally quite good! X


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Purplemummy said:


> Did they reply to your email yet? They are normally quite good! X


Hi,
No haven't heard a thing, and now I'm really starting to,worry as Tilly turned her nose up at her food all day yesterday but of course was looking for whatever we were eating. 😒


Jeanie x


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Jeanie, why don't you give them a call? It is much easier than going back and forth on email. 
Is Tilly herself otherwise? She may just be looking for what she was fed at your boyfriend's parents' house, but keep an eye on her.


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Well I just go off the phone from them. 

As a growing pup I should be feeding Tilly 600g😳 that's twice what she was eating. 😡😡
I told him about not eating since yesterday so he suggested to go over to the nuggets for a few days. 
Suggested 40nuggets a day. That it's easier for her to eat. 

Just sent boyfriend to the pets shop. 

I hand feed her the food this morning but she only had 2little bites. Let's hope she'll eat the nuggets for her lunch. 

Thanks for all yer helpful posts 
Jean x 


Jeanie x


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Glad you're sorted 
Let us know how she gets on.


----------

